# Website Review



## smartali89 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,

I've been running my site for about 3 years now, its about tech news, including hardware/industry/games/mobile and software news and downloads. 

The problem is, I don't get traffic. My website is well on SEO. I now mostly write my own content. I publish my new content to sharing sites like Digg, Twitter, Reddit etc. But still I don't get enough visitors not even 200-300 a day.

Its been now 3 years and still no result. I don't get it whats wrong with it. Its layout and its arrangement everything is well enough and easily understandable. I even followed the guides on internet to make a good web.

Please, if you guy can review my website and give me honest review about it, how I can make it something better.

Thanks,

http://www.planetmaks.com

Its really getting me frustrated now   I even moved to Wordpress to get good traffic, but no use.

http://www.planetmaks.com/old <--- this is previous one which is my own script.

Kindly review it


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 8, 2010)

Website seems good! Maybe the news are not flowing in fast enough? TPU  have round about a page of news a day thanks to Bta, and links to other reviews and a vibrant forum.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 8, 2010)

well you dont have forums, reviews etc and reviews are a big part of what techies look for good reviews. and a place to discuss them and other things. looks like a nice site. I have one and had worked for others in the past mine is taking a bit to take off but its about 3 months old or so and I get about 75 to 100 hits per day right now and growing. so I'm not sure what it is thats holding yours back other than those 2 things. what tags do you use for search engines??? i have like 30 tags for mine that might help.


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Website seems good! Maybe the news are not flowing in fast enough? TPU  have round about a page of news a day thanks to Bta, and links to other reviews and a vibrant forum.



I post news as fast as it comes mostly.


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 8, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> well you dont have forums, reviews etc and reviews are a big part of what techies look for good reviews. and a place to discuss them and other things. looks like a nice site. I have one and had worked for others in the past mine is taking a bit to take off but its about 3 months old or so and I get about 75 to 100 hits per day right now and growing. so I'm not sure what it is thats holding yours back other than those 2 things. what tags do you use for search engines??? i have like 30 tags for mine that might help.



I haven't put up a forum because I don't have enough visitors on site, I thought about it but its useless when you don't get hits. Tags are auto managed by Wordpress for now, and I get a few hits from search engine daily.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2010)

I think that your logic may be backwards. You say that you don't have forums becuase you don't have enough visitors. I think you have low visitors *because* you don't have forums.

You need things to draw people to the site and make them want to stay.
People like to have a place to discuss the news. This in turn, builds a community where people get to know each other. You can also use the forums to ask your users what they most want to see on the site so you can taylor it to the users.

If I were you, I would try putting up forums and seeing what happens. You can always take the forum down again if no on uses it.

You may also want to consider seeking help with news posting so that you can get more news in a timely fashion. It's very hard for a single person to cover all news in all market segments on a daily basis without some help.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a similar problem with my website


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2010)

i think the site format looks great. the problem is there are a ton of solid tech sites out there like yours. most people just read engadget or gizmodo for that kind of info.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 9, 2010)

^ My thought as well when I saw it.

Could offer more original content such as tutorials, guides/case studies, etc.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 9, 2010)

Seem to be well layed out! Not anything there that would pull me in to the site(honesty).

I think self done reviews may help ...I also think a forum would be a positive route ...I hate the BESTBUY geeksquad add (but I understand).....you need to come up with something that set your site apart from the others....normally a specialized app helps a lot. Good luck!


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 10, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I think that your logic may be backwards. You say that you don't have forums becuase you don't have enough visitors. I think you have low visitors *because* you don't have forums.
> 
> You need things to draw people to the site and make them want to stay.
> People like to have a place to discuss the news. This in turn, builds a community where people get to know each other. You can also use the forums to ask your users what they most want to see on the site so you can taylor it to the users.
> ...



Ok, I will put up a forum on my site. And you are right that its to hard to cover news alone, I've been looking for someone who can do this. Thanks 



Easy Rhino said:


> i think the site format looks great. the problem is there are a ton of solid tech sites out there like yours. most people just read engadget or gizmodo for that kind of info.





Jizzler said:


> ^ My thought as well when I saw it.
> 
> Could offer more original content such as tutorials, guides/case studies, etc.



Yup, I am about to write tutorials and guides, and in past I got good response for my tutorials, so it would be different.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah its always good to extra people to help out digging up new writing reviews etc. I only have 2 on mine doing all that stuff right now and mostly myself so it gets a bit much especially working full time having 4 kids and trying to find the time to write reviews find news edit and publish. im recruiting more staff as we speak lol


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 10, 2010)

I still say specialized app offering is the absolute best way to pull traffic  Or an web bench test of some sorts .


----------



## Kreij (Jan 10, 2010)

@OC101 : I know what you mean. When I was posting news on GPU it was at least a couple hours a day (on a slow news day). There are so many sources to check, and its very difficult to get the "scoop" before the big sites have it. I managed a few.  

@DRDNA : I agree. Having your site known for an app or utility helps drive traffic, but that is a another time consuming task trying to keep it current and useful.


----------



## wiak (Feb 3, 2010)

my blog gets abit of traffic and even AMD likes me sometimes as they link to my youtube videos and name.com links to my blog to 

just do a @namedotcom or @CatalystMaker  on twitter if you got news of name or ati etc 
http://www.youtube.com/user/tommarnk#p/u <- got most of those hits from ati


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 3, 2010)

personally i google for reviews on hardware... then in the google search results i find what im looking for... perhaps spot a new site with good info and take it from there... maybe sign up and participate a bit more on that site.

your site has news, but by the looks of it and in the limited time I spent looking at it, you dont really have much to interact with as a user... and because of this theres nothing to make you come back for more.

It is a very neat looking site and it does have good and usefull articles though... perhaps expand into hardware reviews and such


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 3, 2010)

I really disagree with you if you think your site is search engine optimized.

You have content, and content is king for the most part...However.

You need to work on link building. Currently you have 7 sites linking in.
You have nothing in Meta Tags.
You very little in Alt or Title tags.
Almost none of your images have alt tags.
Couldn't find sitemap.xml
You need to expand your robots.txt file.
You need to expand your header file.


The total size of this page is 491067 bytes, which will load in 104.97 seconds on a 56Kbps modem. Consider reducing total page size to less than 100K to achieve sub 20 second response times on 56K connections.

The total number of objects on this page is 48 which by their number will dominate web page delay. Consider reducing this to a more reasonable number. Above 20 objects per page the overhead from dealing with the actual objects (description time and wait time) accounts for more than 80% of whole page latency.

The total size of external your scripts is 215992 bytes, which is over 20K. 

Before you can get a forum, and before you can get traffic, and before your adwords start generating revenue, you need to get found.

One other thing. You are in a very competitive market. Be sure you have submitted your site to all search engines and major directories with high traffic and a solid PR.

The site does look clean and I like the overall design.


----------



## smartali89 (Feb 4, 2010)

@Zen: thanks man!.. I will definitely do what you have said..


----------

